# Maumee River shore spots



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I haven’t been to the maumee in 15 years. I may have a few hours to kill Friday morning. Any suggestions for shore spots without waders for smallies?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If the water is down I would say anywhere where the main walleye run occurs.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Holes off Bluegrass and Buttonwood.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Saw two guys fishing at the very upstream tip of Bluegrass and another at Jerome Road rapids last evening. Water is down...and I imagine you could do very well on cats and/or smallmouth/rockbass with a Mepps spinner, jig and curly tail, or shallow diving crankbait. 

Just kindly release the smallmouth back to the river. They are a joy to catch and their numbers can be decimated by over-harvest.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

BFG said:


> Saw two guys fishing at the very upstream tip of Bluegrass and another at Jerome Road rapids last evening. Water is down...and I imagine you could do very well on cats and/or smallmouth/rockbass with a Mepps spinner, jig and curly tail, or shallow diving crankbait.
> 
> Just kindly release the smallmouth back to the river. They are a joy to catch and their numbers can be decimated by over-harvest.


Amen to the C&R comment BFG!!! It's about all I do anymore these days except for a few nice eyes during the run and the panfish I take through the ice during Hard Water season.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BFG said:


> Saw two guys fishing at the very upstream tip of Bluegrass and another at Jerome Road rapids last evening. Water is down...and I imagine you could do very well on cats and/or smallmouth/rockbass with a Mepps spinner, jig and curly tail, or shallow diving crankbait.
> 
> Just kindly release the smallmouth back to the river. They are a joy to catch and their numbers can be decimated by over-harvest.


It’s been on a steady decline for years.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> It’s been on a steady decline for years.


You aint kiddin. All my good smallie holes are all cats and gar now.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

It seemed to me the length limit has helped I havent been this year but i caught alot of bass last year You wouldnt believe the AssHats Id see walking around with a stringer of 8 inch smallmouth Legal or not , it was sheer stupidity


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

DeathFromAbove said:


> It seemed to me the length limit has helped I havent been this year but i caught alot of bass last year You wouldnt believe the AssHats Id see walking around with a stringer of 8 inch smallmouth Legal or not , it was sheer stupidity


Unfortunately you can't cure stupid! And any of these guys that you do approach and question there creel will most likely curse you out at best and at worst attempt to pick a fight. As I often say on this forum - I mostly fish C&R these days except during Hard Water or when the river water is colder. Then I will keep a few for a meal. But that's just me and I have nothing against someone who wants to keep their limit every time they go, that's their prerogative, but hey - make sure you're keeping legal size fish for goodness sake! And be sensitive to the species depending on where you are fishing. It might be ok to keep a limit of legal size smallies (or any species for that matter) from a body of water where they are plentiful but in an area that is trying to make a come back, perhaps only keep one or two (or none preferably). Just my 2 cents!


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

BFG said:


> Saw two guys fishing at the very upstream tip of Bluegrass and another at Jerome Road rapids last evening. Water is down...and I imagine you could do very well on cats and/or smallmouth/rockbass with a Mepps spinner, jig and curly tail, or shallow diving crankbait.
> 
> Just kindly release the smallmouth back to the river. They are a joy to catch and their numbers can be decimated by over-harvest.



I've fished my whole life and have never kept a bass to eat. Are they good eating? Do people really keep them to eat in large nunbers?

I've never known anyone that's eaten bass of any type.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Catch them in cold water and they're good, catch them in warm water and they will most likely have a bit of that dirty water taste to them and like most fish, the flesh is softer/more mushy if you will, when caught in warmer water. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BadgerYaker said:


> I've fished my whole life and have never kept a bass to eat. Are they good eating? Do people really keep them to eat in large nunbers?
> 
> I've never known anyone that's eaten bass of any type.


Depends on your taste. I know a lot of people that enjoy eating bass. I tend to toss them all back. But to each there own.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

BadgerYaker said:


> I've fished my whole life and have never kept a bass to eat. Are they good eating? Do people really keep them to eat in large nunbers?
> 
> I've never known anyone that's eaten bass of any type.


 Thats why God invented Perch , Bluegill and Walleyes


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...and channel cats lol.

Good times right there with a mess of channels/beer/fire in the backyard.

Don.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...and channel cats lol.
> 
> Good times right there with a mess of channels/beer/fire in the backyard.
> 
> Don.


About a million of them in that river Big ones too


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure if he's here on OGF but a guy caught a Coho out of the Maumee on the fly. Pretty cool! Fish is pretty lost!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> Not sure if he's here on OGF but a guy caught a Coho out of the Maumee on the fly. Pretty cool! Fish is pretty lost!


I've seen the pic, definitely cool!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> Not sure if he's here on OGF but a guy caught a Coho out of the Maumee on the fly. Pretty cool! Fish is pretty lost!


Believe it or not there is a small bunch of salmon that run up there every year. I would say in a week you can start looking for them. With the water shallow you will see them in shallow riffles. It’s more stalk and fish type of fishing. Take a pair of Binoculars when doing this. They will look like what carp do in the river during the spring. When you see it in the fall it’s salmon. It might take 2-3 trips to spot a pod to fish. Best pod that I ever found had 12-15 fish in it. Ended up catching three. Next day went out and could not find any. Some steelhead also run up there. Some get caught during the winter by accident up by the dam. When spring comes you can usually find small groups of them in creeks that get trapped when the water goes down. All the time that I had to waste back in the days before children.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

KTkiff said:


> I haven’t been to the maumee in 15 years. I may have a few hours to kill Friday morning. Any suggestions for shore spots without waders for smallies?


Jerome rapids all the way back toward sidecut and blugrass


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Waters warm and FINALLY down You dont need waders


----------

